# Signed up for The Aspiring Trailer Music Composer Course



## donbodin (Oct 2, 2016)

Very excited that I will be auditing http://bit.ly/2dA4y0o (Evenant's &quot;The Aspiring Trailer Music Composer Course) for an upcoming review.

It promises to be a "Complete Introduction to Creating Music for Hollywood Trailers". The course was created by music director/supervisor Christian Baczyk who manages the successful trailer music house End of Silence. Students will also receive an exclusive Sample library from Generdyn Music

If you http://bit.ly/2dA4y0o (sign up for the course here), you'll get invited to my private facebook group to share our virtual orchestrations and discuss the tricks of the trade as we learn together.



The course is being offered with a 30-day satisfaction guaranteed refund policy.

MENTIONED:
Audio Imperia's trailer tools with our link special

(EXPIRED) 60% off “Scenes from The Multiverse” by Audio Imperia

I mention my credits so you can check them out here if you like.


----------



## donbodin (Oct 7, 2016)

A few days in and I am learning so much from the course! Creating my own sub hits and Braams.

I don't want to constantly be bumping this thread, but I will be creating a video journal as I take the course to share some of the knowledge, concepts I learn while taking the course and hopefully be able to share the trailer music I learn to create and how I create it. 

Follow along on VICOMPOSER youtube channel or on the Trailer Composer Course Journal post page.


----------

